# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  The Most Lucky Woman is......

## kirti

Which Country's woman is most Lucky in the sense of Security,Freedom of decision making,Traveling,Careerwise etc...Why ?

----------


## Aleena

PAKISTANI, well also depends on hubby.

cuz in USA, you may have freedom and all stuff, but not that security jo ke aik paki hubby hi de skata hai.

----------


## zeeast

Nice topic.. :Smile: 

well..I think ...that about security matters...its all in the hand of Allah...a woman can feel secure as far as she is with her man....and indeed she is in true sense...wether(her father, brother ,husband or her son) ...and if you look deeply then you can see that such affection we can see only in our eastern society...
 And as far as the other things like...freedon of decision making, travelling and career wise...well...as we all observed and are observing that eastern society is more likely a male dominant society..thats why...she can't have much freedom of decision making..about travelling our women are much busy with their family..and domestic chores of life... thats why she can't grab time for such activities mostly, and about career again male has the financial duties thats why...she is again far away for such stuff...
 But if we talk about western society then we can see that......life is more likely indiual oriented...every one is free in his/her own space....thats why......thats why...she can't have that much security as much us ppl have.....and about travelling and decision making like every one has their own way thats why they have freedom and they can be in into other activities like travelling..etc....and again same the case in career wise man is free from taking any sort of responsibilities...thats why for servival she have to earn for her self thats why she do watever she can...



And here I'll add that I'm in fever of our own society setup....cause once you have security..then if a woman has gutts then she can have the freedom to some extent...she can enjoy her life except doing the routine house hold activities and if she is willing theen she can also chose a career for herself....most important is *security* a woman must have......

----------


## manni9

> PAKISTANI, well also depends on hubby.
> 
> cuz in USA, you may have freedom and all stuff, but not that security jo ke aik paki hubby hi de skata hai.


huh!
Aur jinke abhi huby nahi hain bulke "H"abu ke saath rehti hauin un ka kya??
I totally Agree with Zeeast sis. Ke yeh sub cheezain tou Allah ke haath main hain,if u do PArda n take Hijab then there is not a "BIG" problem u face(but offcourse u will find some opp. xamples).

----------


## Aleena

yup true, i agree with zeeast as well.

but manni, who said that if sum girl wear hijab she is secure?

----------


## manni9

well i will give u xample from Germany,in the night if two girls re goin,one is wearing Hijab n the other B***hy kind of dress,mard kis ki taraf dekhe ga?  :Wink:

----------


## zeeast

I'll again say a woman is secure if she is wid her man....if a girl is wearing hijab but and she is alone...again she is not secure....

----------


## Aleena

yup exactly zeeast...!! that's what i m tryin 2 say.

did you get it now manni ??

----------


## manni9

yes but if a girl wearin Hijab is Securer as compare to a girl who is wearin "SO-Called" Dress  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

no.....
she can protect her wid her boldness....
no matter she is wearing hijab .or bold outfit....
If she is wearing hijab and not that bold then she can't protect herself...

----------


## manni9

Well I know so many sis.who weare Hijab n they re bold n very brave then those Blond ......
Well Agar Aap koi reason hi na dain tou koi aap ko kyun tung kere ga.If u cover ur body properley(acordin to Islam)tou banisbat doosron ke aap ziyada secure hoonge.

----------


## zeeast

infact....ju loog reason dehk ker tang kerte hein....security unn se nahi but unn logoun se zaroori hai ju bahair reason diye women ko eik toy ki tarah samjhte hein...aur....
so unn loogoun se bachne ke liye hijab mein huna ya na hunna sub baraber hai.....
asall security unn logoun se aap ko...aap ke dad, bhai, husban ya pir sons hi de sakte hein....


reason dehk ker tang kerne walle mehez eik du lamhoun ke liye sirf tang hi ker ra hai hutte hein...lekin ager uss waqet bhi aap ki back pe koi merd hu tu..kuch dair ko bhi koi tang nahi kare gaa..

----------


## Aleena

well its just totally depend on LUCk, koon kitna lucky hai har mamlay main.

----------


## manni9

true true,
agar aap ka bhai huby dad or son na hoon ya aap ke saath na hoon.tou???

----------


## Aleena

sab se bari zaat Allah ki hoti hai, woh jisay cahay Izzat de jissay cahay nahi de.

----------


## manni9

madam Izzat n un-secure feel hone maun bauth farakh hea :P

----------


## Aleena

well, yeh b Allah ke haath main hi hota hai. secure rakhnay ka intezam bhi tu Allah hi karta hai na.

----------


## manni9

well agree,phir tou yeh topic hi bacar hea  :Wink:

----------


## deej

american women are most lucky in terms of freedom, security and all the other stuff!

----------


## deej

american women are most lucky in terms of freedom, security and all the other stuff!

----------


## adams001

good topic to debate on!

----------


## SinnerMan

in my opinion, the luckiest woman is she who knows wat shes doin, and is focussed on her goals

----------


## Khawar

well i've been just to 4 countries...Us, CAnada, pakistan and KSA.......so i can just about these countries.....KSA is the best as far as womens security is concerned...doesnt matter she is with hubby or dad or alone........(just a personal obsevation..most welcome to be disagree)

----------


## rvnrr

Overall, if you also include the freedom of decision making maybe nordic countries like sweden.

----------


## rvnrr

Also, women in China and Singapore are doing quite well in terms of freedom and security.

----------


## sachintendulkar

British

----------


## Evian

I'll say American Muslim women, because they have the best of both worlds. A muslim family which gives her the love, security and freedom to do what she wants and a society that lets her explore all the opportunities.

----------


## eagledares

Well it depends on circumstances and atitude of the society even in west there are certain families they have there own reservations and priorities if u say of U.K just remember the example of Diana else there r so many examples where the personal freedom was compromised. In our country we have diversified society so u can't make a single example out

----------


## Evian

Pakistan is probably the most homogenous society I've seen, you CANNOT be different!! It's not at all a diversified society.

----------


## erendis

living in america, i have to say is very good. i have never felt treated any differently

----------


## chalir

Interesting...

I would have to say the lady would have to be mother teresa... cause she faught for most things one takes for granted...

Jo bolo so nehal!

----------


## spindozes

This has been a most enjoyable discussion I have found on this site. I always think of freedom separate from security but reading some of the posts, I realised that the two work together and it is a question about balance between the two. But if I had to choose between the two I would choose freedom because without freedom security is meaningless. But freedom allows us to choose the level of security that can make us feel comfortable. 

At the meta level ie at the non personal level, freedom is extremely important. This is because if we are to allow the best in society to emerge than freedom is the path. And I agree the women in China have shown remarkable adaptability to the new freedoms they have rightly earned.

----------


## shamimkashif

nice

----------


## alavi19

guesss pakistani

----------


## snakhtar

I think ladies don't necessarily have to wear a hijab to protect themselves. Most pakistani women don't wear hijab and yet they are very secure in our society. But yes I think it is in the good interest of the women to wear clothes that have decency and elegance in it.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Evian

> I think ladies don't necessarily have to wear a hijab to protect themselves. Most pakistani women don't wear hijab and yet they are very secure in our society. But yes I think it is in the good interest of the women to wear clothes that have decency and elegance in it.


I don't agree, unescorted women or women without hijab are subject to teasing and comments from the onlookers, regardless of the dress they are wearing.. elegant, decent whatever. Living in pakistan for most of my life, I have found myself in awkward situations if I am out alone, guys will stare and pass comments, some would even try to bump into you. So saying that women are totally secure in desiland is not exactly accurate.

----------


## snakhtar

If you feel insecure even after wearing decent clothes, and want to wear hijab for extra protection that is just fine. you should do what you think is right. But why do you assume that by wearing hijab bad people from our society will not follow you! tease you! or even bump into you!. There are many people out there who just have a bad taste.

Secondly if you read Pakistan Studies course books you will notice that hijab was never officially considered a salient feature of Pakistani women's national dress [please don't assume that I mean any disrespect to hijabs or your views when I say this]. Shalwar, kameez, and chadar has always been a national dress for our women. And I think that they should be given equal importance as we give to hijabs. Please lets not forget our own culture.

I think, shalwar, kameez and chadar fulfills the islamic dress code criteria, and therefore are good substitute for hijab.

----------


## Evian

Agreed, Snakhtar, Hijab(and it's male counterpart beard) was something that became an outwardly expression of piety(Arggggh) a lot later than the good old days of dupatta and chadar. I think there is no such thing as an islamic dress, modestly worn clothes are the essential garments for men and women alike. 

I was merely trying to point out that regardless of the security which is a trademark of muslim societies, women in pakistan are not entirely secure if they step out in the streets. And I don't mean streets literally. Just think of this scenario, would a single woman be able to rent an apartment and live on her own in pakistan? 

Just to let you know, I am totally against women's lib.

----------


## snakhtar

I think it depends upon where you live, I have seen some women living on their own in Defense colony of Karachi. But yes such a trend is not very common in Pakistan. I agree with you.  :Smile:

----------


## Evian

Yes, gone are the days of hadrat Umar RA when being safe in the streets was taken literally  :Smile:  But that was a different era altogether, the high tide.

----------

